# add font



## hotbaba (Aug 15, 2010)

I have recently upgraded to LR3. I want to create the same identity plate that I had in LR2 & 1. In the identity plate I used the type font Monotype Corsiva. It doesn't exist in LR3 (or I can't find it). How do I add a font to LR3?Thanks,hotbaba


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi hotbaba, welcome to the forum!

Does it still appear ok in your LR2 install? I have a vague recollection that that font sorts in a funny place - perhaps under C rather than M. Might be worth a look.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 15, 2010)

It appears exactly where I'd expect to see it on my Win7/LR3 system. Guessing that LR uses the fonts which are installed on the system, so the first thing I would do is check there. Without a profile, can't be more specific about where to look....perhaps you could take a minute to fill out your profile which would enable a more focused response.


----------



## hotbaba (Aug 15, 2010)

I am on a iMac and have a MacBook Pro. I have LR3 on both computers. But when I installed LR3 on my MacBook Pro and looked for the Monotype Corsiva font I could not find it. It is on the iMac. The iMac is three years old, while the Pro is about 1 year old. I have tried to copy the font from the iMac to the Pro, using dropbox but end up with a font file that in ' kb. Thanks for any enlightenment.hot baba


----------



## hotbaba (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, when I looked at the fonts through LR3 on the Pro, I found that there was a font called Corsiva Hebrew. When I tried that on my text, LR inserted Apple Chancery that looks just like Monotype Corsiva. I am totally confused. I still do not know how to add fonts to LR3, or copy fonts from one computer to another without the file size becoming ' kb. Any suggestions?Thanks a lot for your clues to my problemhotbaba


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 15, 2010)

Ah, ok, well if it's not installed on your computer, that explains why LR can't find it. To get fonts to show up in LR, they just need to be installed on your computer. Try zipping the font before you transfer it, and see if that transfers it ok.


----------

